# Help with mixing rate for Celcius



## mr_pierre_boudreaux (Feb 28, 2018)

I posted here last year: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1857
Basically, I failed to do pre-em in the fall and now dealing with weedtopolis again.
Just the facts:
Zone 9a South Louisiana 
Grass: St Aug with Bermuda mix
Sq Footage of yard ~4000
Have a bottle of Celcius
I have a 2 gallon sprayer
Here's a sample of the weeds:
https://imgur.com/a/SHGi5aB
A couple of pictures from last year, same weeds though. 
So what mix rates will I use with Celcius?
And should I just follow the plan you all help me make last year or alter it in any way?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

my application was very similar to this. What I did was use the little measuring cup the bottle comes with and filled it only halfway up to the very first line. (like barely any). Mixed it in a with a little lawn dye and sprayed. A month later everything is gone except Bermuda. This is the video I followed. It might help you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3IJKDObfFA&t=410s


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

2 gallon sprayer, as in one of those hand pump and carry jobbies that cost like $10? Those aren't very accurate and you'll have to be careful not to overspray your Celsius. The best way to properly measure out celsius, is to follow label rate for weight, and weigh your Celsius. Its used in such small amounts that the marks on the cup are just about useless.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

There's a few things I would buy before I ever thought about spraying Celsius on my yard.

First
Digital scale, this is much better than that cap they give you. I still use the cap only to hold the product while I weigh it.

https://www.amazon.com/American-Weigh-Scales-AWS-600-BLK-Nutrition/dp/B000O37TDO/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?crid=1JOG3ZL3M4R4L&keywords=american+weigh+scales&qid=1555448608&s=gateway&sprefix=american+we&sr=8-3

Second
Something good to sprayer with there many pumps to choose from just get one that battery powered, so that it keeps a consistent spray.


----------



## mr_pierre_boudreaux (Feb 28, 2018)

So, 1.5 teaspoons for 2 gallons is too much? That's on the label for middle rate. I have separate mixing spoons for applications like this.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

mr_pierre_boudreaux said:


> So, 1.5 teaspoons for 2 gallons is too much? That's on the label for middle rate. I have separate mixing spoons for applications like this.


Is 2 gallons 100 sq ft, or 2,000 sq ft?


----------



## mr_pierre_boudreaux (Feb 28, 2018)

1,000 sq ft


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

2 gallons for 1,000 sq ft sounds like a lot to me. But the Celsius label will tell you how much product per 1,000 square ft.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I really don't understand what he's asking, but this is how Celsius is measured


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

mr_pierre_boudreaux said:


> So, 1.5 teaspoons for 2 gallons is too much? That's on the label for middle rate. I have separate mixing spoons for applications like this.


The label lists grams or oz. / 1000sqft. Using a teaspoon is asking for trouble.

A digital scale (100 gram max) can be purchased on amazon for less than $10. Spend the cash and do it right.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

It really doesn't matter how much water you mix it with (barring extremes). It's all about quantity of product per area. It's NOT hard to do this even with a cheap sprayer. You don't need to get some expensive sprayer just to keep an even coat. If you use a cheap 2 gallon sprayer with 1-1.5 gallons of water in it, the spray is very consistent (Pump it every quart or two). It's all about your air cushion size for consistency (remember P1*V1 = P2*V2?). The larger your air volume relative to the liquid volume the better the consistency for the sprayed volume. It doesn't matter how nice a sprayer is if it's a pump sprayer. You can't overcome this. Only an electric pump sprayer can.

The part that matters is this:

Low 0.057 oz/K = 0.228 oz for 4K square feet
Middle 0.085 oz/K = 0.34 oz for 4K square feet
High 0.113 oz/K = 0.452 oz for 4K square feet

I'd probably split whichever you choose into two 2 gallon batches and do half the lawn with each batch. A blue dye helps. Definitely recommend a $10 gram scale from Amazon. Yes these are mostly used by people to weigh cocaine and weed. They're accurate. A bill of US currency weighs one gram to test it.


----------



## mr_pierre_boudreaux (Feb 28, 2018)

OK. I was just confused because the label has volume measurements also. I was going to go by that.
https://imgur.com/a/Ot9Woif 
Scale on order.


----------



## BassBoss (Sep 1, 2018)

If someone were to spot spray weeds in a lawn, how much celsius to put per gallon?


----------



## mr_pierre_boudreaux (Feb 28, 2018)

OK treated whole yard with Celcius. Amazingly, 1.75 gallons treated the whole yard!(~4K sqft).
How long before I can let Fido out there? The label just says wait until it dries. Temp is mid 70's, very sunny, win at 3mph, humidity @ 33%.
What would you say is the drying period?


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

@mr_pierre_boudreaux Did you use your pump sprayer?


----------



## mr_pierre_boudreaux (Feb 28, 2018)

A hand pump sprayer. This right here:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0039EEN0M/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

BassBoss said:


> If someone were to spot spray weeds in a lawn, how much celsius to put per gallon?


The important thing is how much active ingredient is in the water. You decide what application rate you need , low medium or high. You don't change the AI if you spot spray. The label says which weeds are killed at which rate. Find your weeds on the label and mix that amount into your gallon. You show your lawn is >13,000 sq ft. So 1000 sq ft is about 8% of your lawn. Would you say 8% of your lawn is weeds? If so then one gallon should about cover spot spraying it.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

mr_pierre_boudreaux said:


> OK. I was just confused because the label has volume measurements also. I was going to go by that.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ot9Woif
> ...


I'm wondering this too. If the directions give you a volume measurement (tsp), do you need to weight it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2019)

gkaneko said:


> mr_pierre_boudreaux said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I was just confused because the label has volume measurements also. I was going to go by that.
> ...


It is better to weight it. You can try to use the cap but the particles are so fine that there is very little tolerance to get it right.

I purchased a scale from amazon based on this thread:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=13&hilit=Bermuda+Triangle

And this link:

https://www.amazon.com/American-Weigh-0-01g-Digital-Scale/dp/B0012LOQUQ/?tag=lawnforum-20

This scale works very well.


----------



## mr_pierre_boudreaux (Feb 28, 2018)

That's what I bought. Seems very accurate.

Another question. Does there need to be a buffer time between Celsius, pre-em and Milorganite?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

mr_pierre_boudreaux said:


> That's what I bought. Seems very accurate.
> 
> Another question. Does there need to be a buffer time between Celsius, pre-em and Milorganite?


The main concern is allowing the Celsius to sit on the plants long enough to work. Pre em and milorganite need to be watered in (more so pre em than milorganite) so you want to give the Celsius a day before you apply and water in the pre em. I sprayed both at the same time and waited 2 days then watered it in. Seemed to work well.


----------



## mr_pierre_boudreaux (Feb 28, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for the info. How many times a year would you reccommend doing pre-em?
I am using this right here:
https://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/SPEC/LABELS/33030%20Turf%20&%20Ornamental%20Weed%20&%20Grass%20Stopper%2012lbs.pdf


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

mr_pierre_boudreaux said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info. How many times a year would you reccommend doing pre-em?
> I am using this right here:
> https://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/SPEC/LABELS/33030%20Turf%20&%20Ornamental%20Weed%20&%20Grass%20Stopper%2012lbs.pdf


Most people on here recommend doing split apps. You would decide how much to put down using the chart on the second page of your link then divide by 2 and apply that amount at the correct intervals. If you want 3-4 months coverage you would put down half the recommended amount and then the other half 2 months later. Or you can take the yearly max and divide it by however many times you want to apply. If you want to apply 4 times then divide the yearly max by 4 and apply that every 3 months.


----------

